# Canadian Naturals Chicken & Brown Rice



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Canadians have a new low cost alternative from Canadian Naturals. Their new Chicken & Brown Rice classic type formula will cost you around $1/lb. It's made at the Nutram/Elmira plant in Ontario. Nothing revolutionary, it's a classic formula with added fruits/botanicals and probiotics.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Canadians have a new low cost alternative from Canadian Naturals. Their new Chicken & Brown Rice classic type formula will cost you around $1/lb. It's made at the Nutram/Elmira plant in Ontario. Nothing revolutionary, it's a classic formula with added fruits/botanicals and probiotics.


Now where would that be sold? Pet stores, feed stores, chains?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Now where would that be sold? Pet stores, feed stores, chains?


Petland, Pet Planet, Global Pet Foods, Feed Stores, Bosley. I've seen it everywhere coast to coast, not at Petsmart though. I talked to one of their reps yesterday and she said their turkey and salmon formula had 30% fresh Hutterite turkey and each grain/carb was around 5% of the weight. I don't know, she was a typical sales rep with the best products ever. I'm going to contact them to get the real numbers on a few things.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

isnt it the same company that makes Actrium?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> isnt it the same company that makes Actrium?


I doubt Canadian Naturals have anything to do with it, Actrium it's a Walmart brand. If I where to guess I'd say Actrium is made for Walmart Canada at the Nutram/Elmira plant too. Canadian Naturals just do like Petcurean and others, have their food made at the Elmira plant.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

Unosmom said:


> isnt it the same company that makes Actrium?


Just looking at the ingredients of Actrium.... may be a very strange question-- what is so bad about its ingredients? Does it have a bad reputation? Sorry to resurrect old threads but I am very interested!


----------

